# Wire twisting tools



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

Good day.

I dont mind twisting up a few rigs & I am getting better at it.. I recently started a new job and noticed this in the tool catalogue.










Does anybody know if they would work on a safa rig? I have never used one. I can sort of picture it in my head that they may only work for one end of the wire.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Search for haywire twist tool, there's a bunch out there. It's not a difficult procedure by hand though, look at YouTube for how-to videos.


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

I can already do it just fine by hand, a couple of guys showed me some neat tricks too.

I just like my tools wondering if anybody uses this sort of thing at work cause it looks so pro.


----------



## swabio (Aug 16, 2010)

I use one of those tools........ for lockwiring my track bike  Never tried with fishing wire though.....


----------

